# Harry Potter fans - need a name



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok so I was looking up the meaning behind Luna Lovegood and I found out thats a name of a character in the Harry Potter series. Not a fan particularly myself so I dont know anything about her. I read up on Wikipedia so now I know a little.

I name all my goat kids after their mom's in some way if I can (either in meaning or trait etc) but I also to make matters more difficult name them by the first letter of that tattoo year.

SO I need a name that starts with B that is either from the HP series or related. It can be a name of someone, a place or a thing. 

I also do more then one word. Just needs B in there somewhere. 

Would appreciate any help - thanks  

also Luna means "moon" so anything along that line works too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I could help Stacey... but I am not a fan either....


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

You stumped me a little so I had to go out and google characters from HP. So these are a couple that popped out at me whether they are first or last names. Beatrix, Bobbin or Basil


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Bathsheda Babbling – Ancient Runes teacher at Hogwarts
Malcolm Baddock – Slytherin student who is at Hogwarts during Harry's fourth year
Mr Bagman – Father of Ludovic and Otto Bagman, friend of Death Eater Augustus Rookwood
Ludovic Bagman – Quidditch Beater for the Wimbourne Wasps and Head of the Department of Games and Sports within the Ministry of Magic
Otto Bagman – Brother of Ludovic Bagman
Millicent Bagnold (Not to be confused with Millicent Bulstrode) – Minister for Magic before Cornelius Fudge
Bathilda Bagshot – Author of A History of Magic, great aunt of Gellert Grindelwald
Heathcote Barbary – Guitarist for the Weird Sisters
Musidora Barkwith – Composer noted for her work, Wizarding Suite
Baruffio – Namesake of 'Baruffio's Brain Elixir'
Ali Bashir – Flying carpet merchant who attempts to establish a flying carpet business in Britain in Goblet of Fire
Basil - An employee of the Ministry of Magic that organizes Portkeys for wizards and witches
Hetty Bayliss – Muggle who witnesses Arthur Weasley's flying Ford Anglia
Oswald Beamish – Goblin rights pioneer
Herbert Beery – Past Herbology teacher at Hogwarts who left to teach at the Wizarding Academy of Dramatic Arts
Flavius Belby – First wizard to write about the lethifold
Marcus Belby – Ravenclaw student at Hogwarts a year above Harry Potter and nephew of the inventor of the Wolfsbane potion
Humphrey Belcher – Wizard who experimented with cheese cauldrons
Katie Bell – Gryffindor student one year above Harry Potter; Chaser on the Gryffindor Quidditch team
Amy Benson – Girl at the orphanage with Tom Marvolo Riddle
Cuthbert Binns – Ghost, History of Magic professor
Dennis Bishop – Boy at the orphanage with Tom Marvolo Riddle
Alphard Black – Son of Pollux Black and Irma Crabbe, brother of Cygnus and Walburga Black, maternal uncle to Sirius Black and Regulus Arcturus Black, disowned for financially supporting Sirius Black after he left home to live with the Potter family
Andromeda Black – See Andromeda Tonks
Arcturus Black – Son of Phineas Nigellus Black and Ursula Flint, brother of Sirius, Phineas, Belvina, and Cygnus Black, husband of Lysandra Yaxley, father of Callidora, Charis, and Cedrella Black
Arcturus Black – Son of Hesper Gamp, husband of Melania MacMillan, father of Lucretia and Orion Black
Bellatrix Black – See Bellatrix Lestrange
Callidora Black – See Callidora Longbottom
Cassiopeia Black – Daughter of Cygnus Black and Violetta Bulstrode, sister of Pollux, Marius, and Dorea Black
Cedrella Black – See Cedrella Weasley
Charis Black – See Charis Crouch
Cygnus Black – Son of Phineas Nigellus Black and Ursula Flint, brother of Sirius, Phineas, Belvina, and Arcturus Black, husband of Violetta Bulstrode, father of Pollux, Cassiopeia, Marius, and Dorea Black
Cygnus Black – Son of Pollux Black and Irma Crabbe, brother of Walburga and Alphard Black, husband of Druella Rosier, father of Bellatrix, Andromeda, and Narcissa Black, maternal uncle to Sirius and Regulus Arcturus Black, great-grandson of Phineas Nigellus Black
Dorea Black – Daughter of Cygnus Black and Violetta Bulstrode, sister of Pollux and Cassiopeia Black, mother of Charlus Potter's son
Druella Black (née Rosier) – Wife of Cygnus Black, mother of Bellatrix, Andromeda and Narcissa Black
Elladora Black – Sister of Phineas Nigellus, Sirius, and Isla Black
Hesper Black (née Gamp) – Wife of Sirius Black, mother of Arcturus, Lycoris, and Regulus Black
Irma Black (née Crabbe) – Wife of Pollux Black, mother of Walburga, Alphard and Cygnus Black
Isla Black – See Isla Hitchens
Lucretia Black – See Lucretia Prewett
Lycoris Black – Daughter of Sirius Black and Hesper Gamp, sister of Arcturus and Regulus Black
Lysandra Black (née Yaxley) – Wife of Arcturus Black, mother of Callidora, Charis and Cedrella Black
Marius Black – Son of Cygnus Black and Violetta Bulstrode, brother of Pollux, Cassiopeia and Dorea Black, disowned for being a Squib
Melania Black (née MacMillan) – Wife of Arcturus Black, mother of Lucretia and Orion Black
Narcissa Black – See Narcissa Malfoy
Orion Black – Son of Arcturus Black and Melania MacMillan, brother of Lucretia Black, husband of Walburga Black, father of Sirius and Regulus Arcturus Black
Phineas Black – Son of Phineas Nigellus Black and Ursula Flint, brother of Sirius, Cygnus, Belvina and Arcturus Black, disowned for supporting Muggle rights
Phineas Nigellus Black – Brother of Sirius, Elladora, and Isla Black, husband of Ursula Flint, father of Sirius, Phineas, Cygnus, Belvina, and Arcturus Black, Headmaster of Hogwarts
Pollux Black – Son of Cygnus Black and Violetta Bulstrode, brother of Cassiopeia, Marius and Dorea Black, husband of Irma Crabbe, father of Walburga, Alphard and Cygnus Black
Regulus Black – Son of Sirius Black and Hesper Gamp, brother of Lycoris and Arcturus Black
Regulus Arcturus Black – Son of Orion and Walburga Black, brother of Sirius Black, Slytherin Quidditch Seeker, reformed Death Eater
Sirius Black – Brother of Phineas Nigellus, Elladora and Isla Black, died at a young age
Sirius Black – Son of Phineas Nigellus and Ursula Flint, husband of Hesper Gamp, brother of Phineas, Cygnus, Belvina and Arcturus Black, father of Arcturus, Lycoris and Regulus Black
Sirius Black – Son of Orion and Walburga Black, brother of Regulus Arcturus Black, godfather of Harry Potter, Gryffindor student at Hogwarts (only Black not to be in Slytherin), Animagus, disowned for running away from home to live with the Potter family, member of the Order of the Phoenix, killed by his cousin Bellatrix Lestrange
Ursula Black (née Flint) – Wife of Phineas Nigellus Black, mother of Sirius, Phineas, Cygnus, Belvina and Arcturus Black
Violetta Black (née Bulstrode) – Wife of Cygnus Black, mother of Pollux, Cassiopeia, Marius and Dorea Black
Walburga Black (née Black) – Daughter of Pollux Black and Irma Crabbe, sister of Alphard and Cygnus Black, wife of Orion Black, mother of Sirius and Regulus Arcturus Black
Balfour Blane – Established the Committee on Experimental Charms
Timothy Blenkinsop – Puddlemere United supporter
Bletchley – Ministry of Magic employee whose office was drenched with rain
Miles Bletchley – Keeper on the Slytherin Quidditch team during Harry's time at Hogwarts
Beatrix Bloxam (1794–1910) – Author of the banned children's book series The Toadstool Tales
Blodwyn Bludd – Vampire who was known as the 'Vampire of the Valleys'. Famous for singing to his victims before biting them in their neck.
Stubby Boardman – Lead singer of the Hobgoblins
Melinda Bobbin – Hogwarts student during Harry's time at school, her family owns a chain of apothecaries
Broderick Bode – Ministry of Magic employee in the Department of Mysteries, killed by Devil's Snare
Bole – Slytherin Quidditch Beater
Pierre Bonaccord – First Supreme Mugwump of the International Confederation of Wizards
Amelia Susan Bones – Head of the Department of Magical Law Enforcement, aunt of Susan Bones
Edgar Bones – Member of the original Order of the Phoenix, brother of Amelia Susan Bones, uncle of Susan Bones
Susan Bones – Hufflepuff student in Harry's year, member of Dumbledore's Army
Mungo Bonham – Healer who founded St Mungo's Hospital for Magical Ailments and Injuries, Wizard of the Month on J. K. Rowling’s website for March 2005
Terry Boot – Ravenclaw student in Harry's year, member of Dumbledore's Army.
Libatius Borage – Author of Advanced Potion-Making
Mr Borgin – Proprietor of Borgin & Burkes in Knockturn Alley
Bertie Bott – Creator of Bertie Bott's Every Flavour Beans
Bradley – Chaser on the Ravenclaw Quidditch team during Harry's time at Hogwarts
Barberus Bragge – Chief of the Wizards' Council, introduced the Golden Snitch to Quidditch
Betty Braithwaite – Reporter for the Daily Prophet
Rudolf Brand – Captain of the Heidelberg Harriers Quidditch team
Eleanor Branstone – Hufflepuff student who entered Hogwarts in Harry's fourth year
Karl Broadmoore – Beater for the Falmouth Falcons Quidditch team with his brother Kevin
Kevin Broadmoore – Beater for the Falmouth Falcons Quidditch team with his brother Karl
Mandy Brocklehurst – Ravenclaw student in Harry's year
Rupert "Axebanger" Brookstanton – Name Hermione Granger came across while searching for the identity of R.A.B.
Lavender Brown – Gryffindor student in Harry's year, member of Dumbledore's Army, briefly dates Ron Weasley, attends the Yule Ball with Seamus Finnigan
Frank Bryce – Muggle gardener for the Riddle family, murdered by Lord Voldemort
Millicent Bulstrode – Slytherin student in Harry's year, member of Umbridge's Inquisitorial Squad
K. Bundy – Hogwarts student during Harry's time at school
Rosalind Antigone Bungs – Name that Hermione Granger came across while searching for the identity of R.A.B.
Charity Burbage – Professor of Muggle Studies at Hogwarts during Harry's time at school, killed by Lord Voldemort in the Deathly Hallows
Caratacus Burke – Co-founder of Borgin and Burkes. Cheated Merope Gaunt, buying a precious heirloom from her at a pittance
Belvina Burke (née Black) – Daughter of Phineas Nigellus Black and Ursula Flint, sister of Sirius, Phineas, Cygnus and Arcturus Black, wife of Herbert Burke, mother of two sons and one daughter
Herbert Burke – Husband of Belvina Black, father of two sons and one daughter
Lexi Raguious Burns- Ravenclaw captain of the secret thestral arial racing team at Hogwarts, was two years above Harry Potter in school
Randolph Burrow – Ravenclaw Quidditch Chaser during Harry's time at Hogwarts


Beltrix
Basalic

Okay I am a huge Harry Potter Fan


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

WOW i guess so! Hope you can find a name from the list!!!


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

Badru - born at the full moon - africa = boy
Bulan - the moon - indonesia - unisex
Badar Boy Arabic Full moon
Badr Boy Arabic Full moon
Badr I Ya Girl Arabic Resembling the moon
Badr ud Din Boy Arabic Full moon of Islam
Badr ud Duja Boy Arabic The nights moon
Badra Girl Arabic Full moon
Badriya Girl Swahili Like the moon
Badriyya Girl Arabic Resembling the moon
Badriyyah Girl Arabic Full moon
Badru Boy Arabic Full moon
Balachandra Boy Sanskrit Crescent moon
Balendu Boy Sanskrit Ascenting moon
Bankimcandra Boy Sanskrit Half moon
Bankimchand... Boy Sanskrit Half moon
Budur Girl Arabic Full moon 
Badriya Girl 
Balachandra Boy 
Balendu Boy 
Bentley Boy 
Bhimachandra Boy 
Bimbika Girl 
Busana Girl


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow!! Hush Hills Fainters! And I was feeling all good because I knew of one - Bellatrix Lestrange... :wink:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Berty Bott's Jelly Bean Flavors

Bacon
Bagel
Baked Beans
Baking Soda
Banana
Beanstalks
Biscuit
Blackcurrant
Bread
Brown Sugar
Brussel Sprouts
Butter
Buttermilk


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

How about Moon Beam? Not Harry potter, but since luna means moon and it's a B year would be cute for a girl


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

great ideas guys THANKS

Moon Beam is great too.  

I need names for all my goats so some of those may end up being used in some others


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

If you aren't a big HP fan, maybe you'll want to generalize it a bit and base it more on some of Luna's characteristics.

Luna's a *B*eliever - believes in things other don't, believes in things without there being proof.

Personality-wise, she's quirky, dreamy (in her own world), calm, and speaks honestly. She doesn't care too much what others think of her. She's a bit of a social misfit, but she is a loyal friend.

My daughter is the big HP fan. When she gets home, I'll see if she has any ideas, esp. that might incorporate the letter B.


----------

